# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  علامات الإعراب في الأسماء والأفعال

## علي الصفحي

*علامات الإعراب الأصلية في الأسماء والأفعال  .**أولا : * 
*( الضمة ) وهي العلامة الأصلية للرفع . مواضع الضمة في الأسماء  :* 
*الاسم المفرد* 
*          أ*-         * *المبتدأ والخبر**  ( محمد ُ مجدً )*
*        ب*-       * *اسم كان** ( كان محمدٌ مجداً )*
*        ت*-       * *خبر إن** (إ ن الجوً معتدلٌ )*
*        ث*-       * *الفاعل ( اعتدل الجو  ٌٌ)*
*        ج*-       * *نائب الفاعل**  (كوفئ الطالبُ المجد ) .*
*        ح*-       * *جمع  التكسير** ( ذهب الطلاب ُإلى المدرسة مبكرين ) .*
*        خ*-       * *جمع المؤنث** السالم ( سافرت الفاطماتُ ) .* 
*         د*-        * *الممنوع من الصرف* * ( يذهب عمرُ إلى المدرسة مبكراً ) .* 
*مواضع الضمة في الأفعال  :*
*          أ*-         * *الفعل المضارع الذي لم يسبق بناصب أو جازم ( يقومُ محمد مبكرا ) .* 
*ثانيا :* 
*( الفتحة ) وهي العلامة الأصلية للنصب . مواضع الفتحة في الأسماء  .*
*الاسم المفرد* 
*          أ*-         * *خبر كان** (أصبح الجوُ معتدلاً )* 
*        ب*-       * *اسم إن** ( ليت الجوََ معتدل ٌ )*
*        ت*-       * *المفعول به**  (لقيتُ محمداً )*
*        ث*-       * *جمع التكسير* *( صاحبت الرجالَ  ) .*
*        ج*-       * *الممنوع من الصرف** ( كرم المعلم إبراهيمَ ) .*
*        ح*-       * *الممنوع من الصرف** ( مررت بزينبَ ) .*
*مواضع الفتحة في الأفعال   :*
*          أ*-         * *الفعل المضارع المسبوق بأحد حروف النصب ( لن تتفوقَ حتى تستقيمَ ) .*
*ثالثا :*
*الكسرة وهي العلامة الأصلية للجر مواضع الكسرة في الأسماء* 
*أ*-      * *الاسم المفرد** المسبوق بأحد حروف الجر ( مررت بخالدٍ ) .*
*ب*-   * *جمع التكسير** المسبوق بأحد حروف الجر ( مررت برجالٍ كرامٍ ) .*
*ت*-   * *جمع المؤنث السالم** المسبوق بأحد حروف الجر ( اجتمعت المديرة بالمعلماتِ ) .*
*مواضع الكسرة في الأفعال :* 
*لا يوجد في اللغة العربية فعل مجرور لأن الجر خاص بالأسماء .*
*رابعا :* 
*( السكون ) وهي العلامة الأصلية للجزم . مواضع السكون في الأسماء :* 
* لا يوجد في اللغة العربية اسم مجزوم لأن الجزم خاص بالفعل المضارع .*
*مواضع السكون في الأفعال :* 
*أ*-      * *الفعل المضارع** المسبوق بأحد حروف الجزم (لم يلعبْ علي ٌٌ )* 

*علامات الإعراب الفرعية في الأسماء والأفعال  .*
*1ـ الضمة:** علامة الرفع ، وينوب عنها:*
*          أ*-         * *الألف: في المثنى ( حضر الصديقان )* 
*        ب*-       * *الواو: في جمع المذكر السالم ( المعلمون مخلصون )* 
*        ت*-       * * وفي الأسماء الخمسة.( أخوك محترم )* 
*        ث*-       * *ثبوت النون: في الأفعال الخمسة. ( العاملان يسافران غدا )* 
*2ـ الفتحة:** علامة على النصب ، وينوب عنها:*
*          أ*-         * *الألف: في الأسماء الخمسة. رأيت أخاك )* 
*        ب*-       * *الياء: في المثنى ( قرأت الكتابين ) ، وفي جمع المذكر السالم( شاهدت اللاعبين )* 
*        ت*-       * *الكسرة: في جمع المؤنث السالم ( إن المؤمناتِ قانتات )*
*        ث*-       * *حذف النون: في الأفعال الخمسة (يسرني أن تحفظوا دروسكم )*
*3ـ الكسرة:** علامة على الجر ، وينوب عنها:*
*          أ*-         * *الياء: في المثنى( قرأت في الكتابين )، وفي جمع المذكر السالم( خرجت مع المعلمين )، الأسماء الخمسة ( تعلم من أبيك )*
*        ب*-       * *الفتحة: في الاسم الممنوع من الصرف ( سلمت على أكرم َ )* 
*4ـ السكون:** علامة على الجزم ، وينوب عنها:*
*          أ*-         * *حذف النون في الأفعال الخمسة ( لم يضربوا الكرة ) .*
*        ب*-       * *حذف حرف العلة في المضارع المعتل الآخر( لم يسعَ علي ٌ على المجد ، لم يدعُ محمد إلا إلى الحق ، لم يرمِ بالكرة )* 

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*الأفعال المبنية**1ـ الماضي:** يبنى على الفتح، أو السكون، أو الضم.*
*أمثلة:1-الله نزّلَ أحسن الحديث.   2-قرأت كتابين.    3-سمعوا نصائح الآباء.*
*ولا يوجد فعل ماض معرب.*
*2ـ المضارع:** يبنى المضارع في حالتين، ويبنى على الفتح والسكون.*
*·        أ ) إذا اتصلت به نون النسوة يبنى عل السكون، مثل "والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن".*

*·       * *ب) إذا اتصلت به نون التوكيد يبنى على الفتح، مثل لا تمدحنَ أحداً بما ليس فيه.*
*ويكون العل المضارع معرباً في غير الحالتين السابقتين، فيأتي مرفوعاً أو منصوباً أو مجزوماً.*
*3ـ الأمر:* *يبنى الأمر على السكون – الفتح – حذف حرف العلة – حذف النون .. ولتيسير ذلك يمكننا القول:إن فعل الأمر مثل الفعل المضارع المجزوم بإضافة كلمة مبني في الأمر.    * 
*الأسماء المبنية** يبنى الاسم فيما يأتي:*
*1ـ الضمائر بجميع أنواعها:*
*وعددها ثلاثة وثلاثون ضميراً ، وتقسم كالآتي:*
* أربعة وعشرون ضميراً منفصلاً ، وتسعة ضمائر متصلة.*
*والضمائر المنفصلة:** اثنا عشر ضميراً في محل رفع بالإضافة إلى اثنا عشر ضميراً في محل نصب ولا يأتي الضمير المنفصل في محل جر.* 
*·       * *أ ) ضمائر الرفع ومنها:*
*أنا – أنت – نحن - وما تفرع منها ، وهو – هي -  وما تفرع منهما ....*
*·       * *ب ) ضمائر النصب ومنها:*
*إياي – إياك – إيانا – وما تفرع منها ، وإياه – إياها – وما تفرع منهما ...*
*والضمائر التسعة المتصلة تقسم كالتالي:*
*·       * *أ )خمسة ضمائر في محل رفع:*
*تاء الفاعل - ألف الإثنين – نون النسوة – واو الجماعة – ياء المخاطبة.*
*أمثلة موضحة على الترتيب: ذاكرت دروسي - هما ذاكرا الواجب – هن ذاكرن الواجب – هم ذاكروا – أنت يا هند تذاكرين بجد.*
*·       * *ب ) ثلاثة ضمائر تأتي في محل نصب أو جر وهي:*
*o      * *1ـ ياء المتكلم: إنني مجد – مدرستي جميلة.*
*o      * *2ـ كاف المخاطب: إنك ناجح – كتابك مفيد.*
*o      * *3ـ هاء الغائب: محمد إنه ذكي – محمد له أخلاق حميدة.*
*·       * *ج ) ضمير واحد فقط يمكن أن يأتي في محل رفع أو نصب أو جر:** وهو ( نا )*
*مثل : نحن ذاكرنا دروسنا – إننا ناجحون – أُعطيت الجائزة لنا.*
*2ـ أسماء الإشارة:** هذا – هذه – هؤلاء – أما هذان وهاتان فمعربان كالمثنى.*
*3ـ الأسماء الموصولة:*
*·       * *أ ) خاصة مثل: الذي – التي – الذين اللاتي – اللائي، ومثناها معرب.*
*·       * *ب) عامة مثل: مَن – ما.*
*4ـ أسماء الاستفهام:** مَنْ – ما – متى – أين – كم – كيف ...*
*مثال: من صديقك ؟   ما عملك ؟   متى تذاكر ؟*
*5ـ أسماء الشرط:** من – ما – متى – أين – مهما...*
*مثال: من يذاكر ينجح – ما تفعل من خير يعلمه الله.*
*6ـ الأعداد المركبة:** أحَدَ عشر- إحدى عشرة – ثلاثةَ عشرَ – ثلاثَ عشرة ... إلى تسعةَ عشر –  تسع عشرة، ويلاحظ بناؤها على فتح الجزئين.*
*7ـ الظروف المركبة:** مثل: أقرأ القرآن صباحَ مساءَ (على فتح الجزأين أيضاً)، وهناك أسماء أخرى مبنية لكنها قليلة الاستعمال، ولذلك نكتفي بما سبق.*
*ملاحظة**: إذا اتصل ضمير من الضمائر الثلاثة السابقة بفعل أو بحرف ناسخ كان في محل نصب.*
*ملاحظة: إذا اتصل ضمير من الضمائر الثلاثة السابقة باسم أو بحرف جـر كان في محل جـر.*

----------


## متيم الشافعي

تقسيم رائع وفقك الله

----------

